# Deere GT



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

John Deere gt blows the wire harness fuse with the key off?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You have a short ,in the harness,or circuit board.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bad voltage regulator. I hope this helps someone in the future.


----------

